# UN climate report a "code red for humanity" says the NY Post



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 10, 2021)

*UN climate report a "code red for humanity"*

"Earth’s climate is getting so hot that temperatures in about a decade will probably blow past a level of warming that world leaders have sought to prevent, according to a report released Monday that the United Nations calls a 'code red for humanity.' " https://nypost.com/2021/08/09/un-report-global-warming-is-likely-to-blow-past-paris-limit/

The UN climate report has electrified and alarmed folks around the world, for it is pretty much incontrovertible that earth is experiencing increasingly hotter weather, and the results in droughts, famines, and fires.

What puzzles me is that very rarely do I see awareness of the statement made by the Spirit of the LORD regarding the increase of heat upon the earth:

"And the fourth angel poured out his vial upon the sun; and power was given unto him to scorch men with fire. And men were scorched with great heat, and blasphemed the name of God, which hath power over these plagues: and they repented not to give him glory" (Rev 16:8,9).​
I do not see much (if any) mention of it even in Christian publications. Thoughts?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm hesitant to use current events as a touchstone for predicting Judgment, but, I am not at all hesitant to let the markers of fire, drought, accompanying helplessness, etc., to be the launching point of a discussion on Judgment.

If people are worried about fire and heat, yes, we have the opportunity to show what God tells us. I've looked at 2 Peter 3 more than usual lately:

9 The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance.
10 But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night, in which the heavens will pass away with a great noise, and the elements will melt with fervent heat; both the earth and the works that are in it will be burned up. (2 Pet. 3:9-10 NKJ)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Aug 10, 2021)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> *UN climate report a "code red for humanity"*
> 
> "Earth’s climate is getting so hot that temperatures in about a decade will probably blow past a level of warming that world leaders have sought to prevent, according to a report released Monday that the United Nations calls a 'code red for humanity.' " https://nypost.com/2021/08/09/un-report-global-warming-is-likely-to-blow-past-paris-limit/
> 
> ...


I guess I read different scientists than the ones reports like this come from because they have a different view of what's happening and why. Does God's promise to manind in Genesis 8:22 not contradict these kinds of warnings?


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I guess I read different scientists than the ones reports like this come from because they have a different view of what's happening and why. Does God's promise to manind in Genesis 8:22 not contradict these kinds of warnings?



I think all of these are good thoughts. There might be a difference between what Genesis 8:22 says and Rev 19. 

Just speculation but here it goes. . . The sun rays in tropical climates burn your skin due to UV radiation if you don't put on sun block. How I am reading this in Revelation is that it intensifies to perhaps make certain areas (Middle East, Dessert) uninhabitable while others areas north are still habitable due to high UV rays from the sun. Even the habitable zones may have this problem but not to the extent one would experience on the equator.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 10, 2021)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> "Earth’s climate is getting so hot that temperatures in about a decade will probably blow past a level of warming that world leaders have sought to prevent, according to a report released Monday that the United Nations calls a 'code red for humanity.' "



Well, you know what I think about all this. But I'll keep it to myself on this thread.
Just saying.

Ed


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 10, 2021)

With confidence levels this high, as a contrarian I'd recommend investing in some serious global cooling prep....
https://iceagenow.info/northern-hemisphere-snow-cover-trending-upward-since-1967/ ?

Or, just admit that we can't predict the weather very far out, and the climate modeling "experts" are batting a cool .000, so we're even less accurate about climate trends (but hysteria sells quite well). Scripture is clear: God alone is in charge of the sun, clouds, rain, heat, cold, wind, tides... The thought that "world leaders" have tried to prevent or stimulate any such changes is a direct blasphemy, a violation of the 3rd Commandment.

Addressing pollution and exercising stewardship of creation is not on par with "anthropogenic warming/cooling" claims, which are on par with witch-doctory.

Reactions: Like 9 | Amen 2


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Aug 10, 2021)

Contra_Mundum said:


> With confidence levels this high, as a contrarian I'd recommend investing in some serious global cooling prep....
> https://iceagenow.info/northern-hemisphere-snow-cover-trending-upward-since-1967/ ?




I think you might be confusing climate change with global warming. The overall average temperature technically increases 1.5 degrees Celcius according to the report. But that doesn't mean we don't get more severe thunderstorms and blizzards. I think they say that 1.5 degree shift can melt enough snow to reduce the temps in the ocean. Ocean temperature has a huge influence on weather patterns. It can create deep freezes in winter or hurricanes in summer.

PS. I am on the fence regarding climate change.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 10, 2021)

RobertPGH1981 said:


> PS. I am on the fence regarding climate change.



I remember when it used to be call just plain old "weather."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 10, 2021)

"I've found a cure for all your ills!" declares the snake oil salesman. "That'll be $10,000."

I'm a little bit skeptical of anyone who says that my wallet is the solution to a global problem. And the climate, of all things. You really think raising taxes is going to help? That's a little far-fetched, and arrogant, if they really think they have the power to alter weather patterns.

It's hard to take the alarmists seriously at this point. They've cried "The sky is falling!" a few too many times. And it's become more apparent that governments (who fund the research) just want taxpayers' money.

Whatever they case, I have no basis to trust any of these alarmist climate experts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2021)

I certainly share concerns about global cooling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 10, 2021)

Contra_Mundum said:


> With confidence levels this high, as a contrarian I'd recommend investing in some serious global cooling prep....





Edward said:


> I certainly share concerns about global cooling.



My bent is along these lines too, but I'm secretly rooting for warming. Contrary to the alarmists, I see wonderful things coming from warmer over-all weather.

I really would like to grow date palms in my home garden.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ZackF (Aug 10, 2021)

Edward said:


> I certainly share concerns about global cooling.


I don’t. I already sweat on relatively cool days.


----------



## Andrew35 (Aug 10, 2021)

I'll take this more seriously once I see global pressure and censure brought to bear on the country which emits almost 2x the greenhouse gases of the next largest polluter. 

Until then, I see it as just one more political game of which I am growing weary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Aug 10, 2021)

Climate change is leftist propaganda in my opinion. Plus, even if it was real, according to them, even if everyone else did something, China wouldn't, and thus nothing would change.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 10, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> My bent is along these lines too, but I'm secretly rooting for warming. Contrary to the alarmists, I see wonderful things coming from warmer over-all weather.
> 
> I really would like to grow date palms in my home garden.


Yeah but the ski areas!

I've basically ceased caring whatever it is due to my libertarian convictions. I like liberty and believe people, especially the poor, need a little more money in their pockets. Wind farms in Africa, if the liberal globalists bother to build them there, won't do that.


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> I really would like to grow date palms in my home garden.


I was thinking more along the lines of developing a tropical resort on one of the islands in Nunavut. Then it started getting cooler.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 10, 2021)

According to the Left, about every ten years we have only ten years to go before we all die. LOL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 10, 2021)

arapahoepark said:


> Yeah but the ski areas!


Other options:


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 10, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> Other options:


But you can't eat the sand!


----------



## Scynne (Aug 11, 2021)

Having not previously thought too hard about Rev 16:8-9 in this context, it's interesting that people are very insistent that humanity take all the credit for global warming, despite the fact that the earth's climate has been warmer at periods than it currently is, yet we could not then have caused it. And it is known that it was the sun that caused that heat, and the sun that caused the Little Ice Age, though many won't acknowledge that sun as belonging to God. The global warming revelry is indeed mankind's lack of repentance to give God His due glory for the might He controls within one mere star amidst His creation, among other things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 11, 2021)

I for one believe it's nearly impossible to deny that the earth is in a period of warming, and that man is contributing significantly to that phenomenon. How could releasing 40+ billion tons of man-made CO2 every year not affect the atmosphere and subsequently the weather? Unprecedented mass deforestation in the tropics is undeniable as well, and that means our largest natural carbon-sinks are being diminished at the same time.

Progress and development are a two-edged sword. Many good and necessary things come about from it, while at the same time excesses, too often motivated by good ol' fashioned greed or just gross carelessness, make man's activities have a bigger impact on the earth than would be ideal or necessary. Collectively man has not been the best steward of God's creation. And according to divine principles that must have consequences. We reap what we sow.

I believe there are of course natural causes effecting climate as well, such as increased sun spot activity, the current closer-in phase of our somewhat eliptical orbit around the sun and the resultant increased solar radiation, etc. These are typically ignored by the media and climate pundits.

Overall, I don't see how viewing a combination of man-made and natural causes conflicts with the notion that the current warming could be a sign of judgment. Man sometimes contributes to his own demise within a larger divenly-ordered judgment event.

Concerning Gen. 8:22, I guess I don't see a promise that those orders of nature that God has decreed for the earth's entire lifespan, will never change in degree or be adversley affected by various factors. All things being always and firmly within God's purvue and soverighnty to be sure.

Of course the way climate change is being made into a false relgion through its co-option by the political left and other new-order forces for their own nefarious purposes, especially in terms of their suppossed and not-to-be-questioned solutions that are clearly designed to bring about wealth redistribution and social engineering more than anything else, is another matter.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 11, 2021)

Phil D. said:


> How could releasing 40+ billion tons of man-made CO2 every year not affect the atmosphere and subsequently the weather?



So far the CO2 has affected the atmosphere in a big way. There is a great _greening_ of the earth due to the increased "plant food." Particularly in the regions around China and India. There's more OT being generated and food production is up too. You can read all about this from NASA websites. (And NASA is no friend of CO2) 

Here are a few:








Greening of the Earth Mitigates Surface Warming


Greening of the Earth Mitigates Surface Warming




www.nasa.gov












Carbon Dioxide Fertilization Greening Earth, Study Finds


From a quarter to half of Earth’s vegetated lands has shown significant greening over the last 35 years largely due to rising levels of atmospheric carbon dioxide, according to a new study.




www.nasa.gov












Graphic: Warmer Earth, greener North – Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet


Warmer Earth, greener north - Climate 365 graphic




climate.nasa.gov





There are plenty more similar reports.


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 11, 2021)

Ed Walsh said:


> So far the CO2 has affected the atmosphere in a big way. There is a great _greening_ of the earth due to the increased "plant food." Particularly in the regions around China and India. There's more OT being generated and food production is up too. You can read all about this from NASA websites. (And NASA is no friend of CO2)


Sure, there'se nothing saying that warming couldn't have its pros and cons. But it would seem to stand to reason that the more intense the warming might become, there would likey be more cons than pros.


----------



## De Jager (Aug 11, 2021)

Just like the COVID nonsense, this will be a prediction that is far worse than reality. However, it will give leftist politicians an excuse to implement extremist climate policies (which will actually do nothing), and then 10 years down the road, they will say "see, we saved the world - listen to us". Meanwhile the "do nothing" option would have been better and cheaper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 11, 2021)

/*Moderating*
The thread is in Revelation and Eschatology. Interact with the OP and take Covid stuff to that forum and global warming to wherever is appropriate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 11, 2021)

NaphtaliPress said:


> /*Moderating*
> The thread is in Revelation and Eschatology. Interact with the OP and take Covid stuff to that forum *and global warming to wherever is appropriate*.


I thought the OP did concern global warming..?


----------



## Taylor (Aug 11, 2021)

Phil D. said:


> I thought the OP did concern global warming..?


Yes, but as a backdrop for asking a particular question, which is how the fourth vial of judgment (Rev. 16:8-9) relates or does not relate to the phenomenon called "global warming," and whether any publications have discussed that relationship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 11, 2021)

It’s just that for the last decade or so, the summers around the world have been getting hotter and hotter – I mean really hot, in some areas _killing_ hot. I’m not one for “newspaper exegesis”, yet I observe the world I live in, while keeping the Scriptures in my mind as I do.

Somehow we do not factor the Book of Revelation into our assessment of the days in which we live, despite the gruesome and grotesque manifestations of profoundly wicked – I think I can easily say, *demonic* – attacks against and revilings of cultural and moral norms, not to (but merely) mention the blatant attempt to subvert the very political foundations of our country. Something great and terrible is really afoot in our land and we don’t look to the Scripture for light, as others eras have. Why is that?

Sure, even two, three, and more decades back, there were grievous ills plaguing our nation – I’m not at all one to romanticize it. But what is now is a great darkness uncannily seeking to uproot all that remains sane, decent, and God-honoring. What happened? Can we pinpoint a distinct causal factor? Many have pointed to the sexual revolution of the 1960s (Woodstock) counterculture as the source, but it goes deeper, to the source of _that_.

Before I go there let me say that the psychic atmosphere – call it the zeitgeist, spirit of the age, or simply the collective human consciousness – has become a savage wilderness where anything goes, anything is permissible, for God is not in it. And why is He not? Because this spirit is from the pit. It entered into the “collective human consciousness” from the abyss of Hell through the judicial providence of God, sparing “only those men which have…the seal of God in their foreheads” (Rev 9:4b). You don’t buy the wine Babylon is selling because God has protected you by His word and His Spirit.

And the darkness of our world will further darken in accelerating increments until you can no longer have any doubts that you are now in the day when Satan has been “loosed a little season” and is gathering his hordes to settle “the Christian problem”. The fruit is not ripe yet, but very near.

Back in the OT days of Antiochus Epiphanes – before his days actually – He had Daniel write and foretell of this one who savagely wasted the Old Testament church – with warnings to enable the saints to prepare their hearts and minds for trouble. In those days the clear predictions of Daniel gave the saints warning, and they knew God was in control despite appearances to the contrary; we have the same need for when our own time of troubles come, and they are coming, if we but understand the warnings aright.

But the Book of Revelation is sealed to us as a resource – unlike other parts of the Scripture – for a number of reasons, one of which is false eschatological views, but primarily from unbelief due to inadequate teaching and exposition. Just look at this thread! Revelation 16:8, 9 says clearly God will so affect the sun that the earth will be scorched with unbearable killing heat, and we drift off into politics and science, ignoring His word.

We are in the midst of something (not just the heat – which is only faintly beginning) and do not have the spiritual vision to see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 11, 2021)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Somehow we do not factor the Book of Revelation into our assessment of the days in which we live, despite the gruesome and grotesque manifestations of profoundly wicked – I think I can easily say, *demonic* – attacks against and revilings of cultural and moral norms, not to (but merely) mention the blatant attempt to subvert the very political foundations of our country. Something great and terrible is really afoot in our land and we don’t look to the Scripture for light, as others eras have. Why is that?


I have said for some time now that Eph 6:11-13 is one of the most relevant passages for our time:
Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this age, against spiritual _hosts_ of wickedness in the heavenly _places._ Therefore take up the whole armor of God, that you may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.

In the 1960's Martyn Lloyd-Jones had perceptive insight regarding the issues that the church and the world would face in decades to come. His sermons on spiritual warfare are just as wise and spiritually perceptive now as they were when preached in the 1960's. 
See https://www.mljtrust.org/free-sermons/book-of-ephesians/6/ [Sermons 4183 to 4252].


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 11, 2021)

Steve, I apologize for any part my posts had in being an undue distraction. I was initially trying to relate how I think science and politics might factor into an understanding that the warming earth is currently experiencing is a judgment. I hope that was a least somewhat evident.

Regarding the OP, I will admit I'm often very hesitant to make a direct connection between a particular earthly event and what is prophisied in Revelation or other prophetic books of the Bible. Can we really be sure of the coorelation? This difficulty is only heightened with the apocalyptic language used in scripture, which is often laced with representative symbolism. Rev. 16 is full of such references - e.g. rivers turned to blood vs. 3, 4 - some of which, like the previous example, would seem to possibly take place prior to the occurence of the sun scourge in vs. 8, 9.

As such there seems good reason why many stalwart theologians have shied away from making dogmatic declarations of such a nature, like Calvin for instance - and I'm sure not inclined to (James 3:1).

Having said this, I think your general lament about a laxness or disinterest among too many Christians with regard to prophised eschatological events and their possible relevance to what we can observe in our current world, is valid.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 12, 2021)

No, Phil, your posts were fine.
_______

We “do not have the spiritual vision to see” _what?_ (Continuing from post #28) What has happened – and is presently happening at an accelerating rate – in our country, our culture(s), and our world does not appear to be something that can be remedied. Europe has been profoundly ruined by letting in barbaric Muslim hordes with a clear agenda of taking over. The U.K. is similar but with its own distinctives of disintegration. Canada is becoming weirdly dystopian, and virulently anti-Christian. Cannot one see the “strong delusion” God has sent upon those “who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness” in such doings? (2 Thess 2:11-12).

The U.S. is more complex, in great measure because of its being *the initial entrance of our own – and from us the world’s – invading horde* (more on which in a moment). Revelation 9:1-2 in the 5th trumpet judgment speaks of this entrance as the abyss or bottomless pit being opened and spiritual darkness “as the smoke of a great furnace” pouring into the realm of men, with demons issuing out of the smoke causing deception and anguish as a judgment, sparing only those sealed of God. Rev 9:15, at the commencement of the closely related _6th_ trumpet judgment, has a time-stamp of sorts to show these intimately related judgments to be historical events and not recapitulating dynamics: “the four angels were loosed, which were prepared for an hour, and a day, and a month, and a year, for to slay the third part of men,” as Dennis Johnson, G.K Beale, and others agree, though they do not venture to give any historical examples.

Is there such an “initial entrance” discernable as an historic event prophesied in Revelation visible in retrospect? Is was the opening of the inter-dimensional gateway between the demonic realm and the collective human consciousness through the recreational sorcery practiced by the counterculture of the 1960s and ‘70s (the Woodstock generation, plus interested parties in many fields) – its use of LSD, mescaline, psilocybin mushrooms, peyote, marijuana, hashish, etc – and exported into all the world. Sorcery, the use of drugs and potions to open the gateway, has been the endeavor of shamans, pagan worshippers, and occultists of various sorts for ages. But now, in God’s timing, sorcery has come into its own. The spiritual / psychic effects of this symbolically depicted in Rev 9:1-6. We can see it went into all the world from the later judgment against Babylon issued in Rev 18:23, “…for by thy sorceries were all nations deceived.”

For those who wonder at this, let me ask, do you think the seismic shifts we are seeing in our world merely of human making? Do you think we are ever going to go back to some of the normalcy and domestic tranquility we have known? Some postmil brethren think our civilization will collapse and they will build it up again on a godly foundation, and over centuries or possibly millennia their vision will be realized. That’s a wishful thinking the Scripture does not corroborate.

William Hendriksen, respected New Testament commentator, discussing Rev 20:7-10, wrote,

“. . . the era during which the church as a mighty missionary organization shall be able to spread the gospel everywhere is not going to last forever; not even until the moment of Christ’s second coming. Observe what is happening in certain countries even today. *Are certain regions of this earth already entering Satan’s little season?*” [emphasis mine] (_More Than Conquerors_, pp 194-195)​
Note that he wrote this around 1962 – almost 60 years ago! _Were he writing today he would no doubt express himself far more strongly_. And this was before Woodstock took hold here nationally. He was referring to the severe persecution of Christians in certain lands, and the shutting down of Gospel witness.

Going back to the OP, and the severe heating prophesied in the 4th vial or bowl judgment, is this intimating that we are nearing the track of the wrath judgments of the later end times?

According to my understanding and observation, it took around half a century – 50 years – for the 5th trumpet judgment to thoroughly work its delusional leaven in the heart of unregenerate humankind, removing most all restraints on speech and behavior (is not the evil and madness we see in _our_ land shocking?), and move into the beginning of the 6th trumpet, where a “third part of men” are slain (Rev 9:15). We can observe – nowadays – to see if there are things increasing the death count significantly. An important thing to keep an eye on.

I am convinced we are in the throes of momentous times which shall not lessen or abate societal – as well national – upheavals.

All of which to say, the Book of Revelation – revelation in the Greek, _apokalypsis_, means uncovering, disclosure – is a most pertinent book for us in these times, as we look more deeply into the spiritual dynamics as exposited Scripture uncovers what is taking place in the unseen realms about our lives. Revelation is the climax of all prophecy, given us by the Prophet King, with vision, comfort, and warning such as Daniel was given for the Jews in the time of Antiochus Epiphanes.

And here is the question that must be asked: is what we are seeing in our land, and our various cultures, is it merely human, or is it a potent demonic activity and ideation operating through humans caught in their strong delusion – leading to a unique demon-indwelt man, a shrewd prince of sorcerers, coming onto the world stage? Are we that far along yet, or nearing it?

As the sorcerous drugs are increasingly legalized – for there are now pushes to legalize magic mushrooms and LSD (Denver, Oakland, Santa Cruz, Wash. D.C., Oregon, and a couple of cities in Mass. have already decriminalized psilocybin mushrooms) – our sorcerous age will be the prelude to Armageddon. In my state, NY, anywhere you can legally smoke cigarettes you can smoke potent marijuana.

Here’s the back cover of a book I recently published which catches the gist of it (and here free digital copies of it from my Google Drive: https://goo.gl/EQ9L9d ).


----------

